# i got a ticket on 9w



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

just wanted to post a heads up i got a ticket on labor day blowing a light on my bike on 9w

i made a left onto 9w from the alpine approach and p.i.p police pulled me over and told me i was video taped.

they had just issued a couple of other cyclist citations there as well.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

jkmacman said:


> just wanted to post a heads up i got a ticket on labor day blowing a light on my bike on 9w
> 
> i made a left onto 9w from the alpine approach and p.i.p police pulled me over and told me i was video taped.
> 
> they had just issued a couple of other cyclist citations there as well.


Do you think they were targeting cyclists? Just curious. Thanks for the info and hope things work out with the ticket.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Hey jkmacman? Was that police vehicle a Gold/Champagne color Dodge Charger unmarked police car?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

NYC_CAAD said:


> Hey jkmacman? Was that police vehicle a Gold/Champagne color Dodge Charger unmarked police car?


they were p.i.p. marked cars. i did not see the videotaping. and the 2 cop cars were well into the distance at the top of the hill about 1/2 way to closter dock rd

i know i am guilty it is just a bad place for a cyclist to sit under the p.i.p. as it is narrow, there was a car or two at the light and generally when cars come off the p.i.p they fly under that tressel. during the week i bike to ranger station and straight back river road.

oh and imho it's a trap for cyclists. i think of it as a tax as the hurricane incurred a boat load of extra expenses for clean up. 

the only good thing is i may not get points as i have nys drivers license:thumbsup:


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems like a hog wash attempt to load up on tickets for bikers. This is the third or fourth time ive read of someone getting a ticket at that same exact location.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

vipergts said:


> Seems like a hog wash attempt to load up on tickets for bikers. This is the third or fourth time ive read of someone getting a ticket at that same exact location.


i wish i had read about it, i wouldn't have blown the light. i heard they give speeding tickets going down the closter dock road too, but that was a couple of years ago:thumbsup:


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Jkmacman,

To the best of my knowledge, all tickets that are issued to cyclists are NO POINTS. Just a plain ol' slap the wrist with a fine. 

I never heard of a PO giving cyclists "speeding" tickets. Could this be something new?


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

eugenetsang said:


> Jkmacman,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, all tickets that are issued to cyclists are NO POINTS. Just a plain ol' slap the wrist with a fine.
> 
> I never heard of a PO giving cyclists "speeding" tickets. Could this be something new?


In terms of speeding tickets i have seen them handed out in central park where you have clear signs to hold your speed under 25mph. Its very easy on the bike to get over that so if your not watching it a cop could pull you over.


----------



## erict (Apr 4, 2011)

So did you "blow the light" or come to a complete stop then proceed? 

In either case, it's no "trap" or "hog wash attempt to load up on tickets". It's the law, like it or not - take your chances if you choose to ignore the law.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I saw 2 groups of cyclist pulled over South bound near where you got the ticket on Monday around 10:00-10:15 AM. Cops were working hard in the morning. They were gone by mid-day when I headed south. You have to be very careful during holidays and also end of the month.

I am now very cautious between Ft Lee and Nyack. Especially at lights by Alpine Approach rd by PIP exit 2, Closter Dock Rd , stop sign at bottom of Rockland Rd exiting Tallman park before piermont and first light in piermont by paradise ave. That is where I see cops most of the time.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

stoked said:


> I saw 2 groups of cyclist pulled over South bound near where you got the ticket on Monday around 10:00-10:15 AM. Cops were working hard in the morning. They were gone by mid-day when I headed south. You have to be very careful during holidays and also end of the month.
> 
> I am now very cautious between Ft Lee and Nyack. Especially at lights by Alpine Approach rd by PIP exit 2, Closter Dock Rd , stop sign at bottom of Rockland Rd exiting Tallman park before piermont and first light in piermont by paradise ave. That is where I see cops most of the time.


good to keep those spots in mind. also single file paceline in those areas to avoid tickets especially in piermont:thumbsup:

i stopped and then made the left. i usually unclip left foot at lights as i am not a track stand expert:thumbsup:


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

erict said:


> So did you "blow the light" or come to a complete stop then proceed?
> 
> In either case, it's no "trap" or "hog wash attempt to load up on tickets". It's the law, like it or not - take your chances if you choose to ignore the law.


Your right on all points. Reality is cops will sit at certain intersections and wait. Why? Quota. Its very simple. I dont argue laws being broken deserving of the ticket but lets not turn an eye to what the cops are doing. I can name a bunch of intersections where they camp out and wait. If you follow the laws no problem but if you dont they will nab you.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

jkmacman said:


> good to keep those spots in mind. also single file paceline in those areas to avoid tickets especially in piermont:thumbsup:
> 
> i stopped and then made the left. i usually unclip left foot at lights as i am not a track stand expert:thumbsup:


Agreed its like knowing where highway patrol loves to hide out. Share the info. :thumbsup: We should create a map and start posting them on it :idea:


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

...please excuse my ignorance for a moment...what is PIP???


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

em3 said:


> ...please excuse my ignorance for a moment...what is PIP???


Palisaides Interstate Parkway, I believe.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

did the same loop last week end, waited for the light at 9w and alpne aproach as soon as i had the right of way - 2 cyclist blew ther light on 9w south.

like some one said, be extra care ful at the end of month and during the holidays. i cycled river road yesterday but for the 1st time didn't even make it up the alpine climb as i ran out of time, hopefully go back again tomorrow:thumbsup:










yesterday morning on river rd


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice man! What is your entire route? Maybe i can join you one of these days?


----------



## d-town-3- (Sep 18, 2010)

jkmacman said:


> did the same loop last week end, waited for the light at 9w and alpne aproach as soon as i had the right of way - 2 cyclist blew ther light on 9w south.
> 
> like some one said, be extra care ful at the end of month and during the holidays. i cycled river road yesterday but for the 1st time didn't even make it up the alpine climb as i ran out of time, hopefully go back again tomorrow:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


nice photo where off of 9 is that?


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here' s the route from when i got the ticket. i think i am going to do the same route now (sat, 9/17):thumbsup:

<iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/112102650'></iframe>


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

erict said:


> So did you "blow the light" or come to a complete stop then proceed?
> 
> In either case, it's no "trap" or "hog wash attempt to load up on tickets". It's the law, like it or not - take your chances if you choose to ignore the law.


Sorry buddy but it is exactly that. There is a call from NYPD brass to step up the amount of citations issued. The amount of summonses handed out by cops in the city is down 40% from this time last year and he city has lost 1 million dollars a week in summon revenue. Its not just cyclist but everyone is being targeted. Just cuz you don't believe it doesnt mean its not true.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

jkmacman said:


> here' s the route from when i got the ticket. i think i am going to do the same route now (sat, 9/17):thumbsup:
> 
> <iframe width='465' height='548' frameborder='0' src='http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/112102650'></iframe>


Nice! I have the NYC century tomorrow if not I would have linked up with you the the GWB since I live a couple if city blocks from it.


----------



## Wallstreet (Aug 24, 2011)

jkmacman said:


> i wish i had read about it, i wouldn't have blown the light. i heard they give speeding tickets going down the closter dock road too, but that was a couple of years ago:thumbsup:


What a bunch of jokers!! That would never happen here, we have stop signals for cyclists!!! But being sensible & safe is important. There are tiny red lights that are cycle shaped red lights! Cute huh lol! We can get tickets but never have.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

bent_remy said:


> Sorry buddy but it is exactly that. There is a call from NYPD brass to step up the amount of citations issued. The amount of summonses handed out by cops in the city is down 40% from this time last year and he city has lost 1 million dollars a week in summon revenue. Its not just cyclist but everyone is being targeted. Just cuz you don't believe it doesnt mean its not true.


So it doesn't matter that you're breaking the law, you're just pissed off that they're enforcing it?

Right....


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

did the same loop today no ticket but i did get a flat near home, looked like a little splinter made it throught my serfas 25c


----------

